# 18 Tickets in a 70 Judge



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't talk much about my 70 Judge cause I do have it up for sale. Great car just doing some down sizing that's all. And my 64 is like a first LOVE!!!! But did want to share this.
It is always great to talk with a fellow Pontiac Lover! It is even doubly great to talk with one that has history with “your car”. And here is report about that. From a title search on the Judge, I knew the first owner was a Bill, in Oklahoma who bought the Judge from Paul Cameron Buick-Pontiac in Lindsay, Oklahoma. But Byron Stout Pontiac had it on their lot by October 10, 1970, so Bill could not have had it but a few months.

Byron Stout Pontiac sold it July 20th, 1971 to a David S. David had it until May 4th, 1973. Then traded it to Dave Johnson Motors. From there a John R. buys it May 17th, 1973 and after about 3-years John trades to Byron Stout Pontiac, which by now has sold and is actually Dahlinger Pontiac.

Mike K. buys it from Dahlinger Pontiac April 2nd, 1976. The Judge has 49,255 miles on it now. Mike owns it about a year to Mar. 4th, 1977. C.B. buys it on March 4th, 1977 and it was in the that family until I found it in Feb. 2003 and was able to buy it. I found the car in the corner of the garage, jacked up on all four corners under 17-years of mouse p&s and storage boxes.

The Dad of that family had driven it a few years before the son came of driving age. So, after buying all new tires he gave it to the son to drive. Two days later Dad walks around the Judge and see’s the son has burned the rear tires SLICK! Dad does the park it & jack it up on all 4 wheels speech and that’s where it was when I found it. That must have happened in 1986 ’cause that was the last time it had been tagged before I bought it.

In May of 2004 I had sent letters out to David S., John R., and Mike K. from the title search, Mike was the only reply I got. He still had pictures of it, and in fact, a set of Judge decals he had been planning on putting on. It had been repainted by then and they were missing. Which is the way I found the car. Would have loved to hear from David S. at that time, ’cause I consider him the first owner of the car. The Oklahoma guy just didn’t have long at all,maybe two months at most!

Anyway,where this is all leading up to is that David finally gave me a call in May (2010). Of course one of the first questions I always ask a previous owner is why did you part with it!!!!! And as you can guess from the title of this thread, we now know why he had to sell the car! At the time he (David) bought it from Byron Stout Pontiac, the Judge had only 1,600 miles on it. He does have lots of great memories with the Judge. The Byron Stout Pontiac dealership replaced the 4-speed tranny TWICE under warranty before sticking in the Turbo 400 and hoping he wouldn’t break it before the rest of his warranty ran out. Sounds like Byron Stout Pontiac really took great care of him.

In talking with David, as he is telling me this story, I commented something about "Sweet 16" referring to his number of tickets. He instantly corrected me, saying no,no,no, it was *18 tickets *! He then went on to say during one of his court appearances, he upset the Court Judge, as he kept referring to statements & places with "the Judge". The Court Judge then asked David's Lawyer what he was doing. David's Lawyer had to explain to the Court Judge that David's continued reference to "the Judge" was his GTO Judge, the car he drives. So the Court Judge then said it would be called a GTO and not "the Judge"from here on!!!!!!!!! If anyone wants a picture I can do that too. ENJOY, Les:cheers


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Les

Great story, you got lucky finding those guys!

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree very nice to have some of the car's history. :cheers


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh man... Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Well lets see the pictures of it from now and back then!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is what she looks like today.....When David and I talked on the phone he asked if he could come over to see her, of course I said anytime!! So the next day he came over. Man,it was a great visit.. David had tears in his eyes from from seeing his ole friend!!!! He took lots of new pictures...

David remembered calling Bill from Oklahoma. Cause, with only 1,600 miles, he wanted to know why it had been traded in.. He found out a young farm boy had talked his grandparents into buying it for him. The boy was living with the grandparents. Well after a couple weeks the granddad sees the grandson isn't keeping up with his chores as will as he had before the Judge. So, as the grandson leaves with it one afternoon, the granddad decides to follow him..

How many of you guessed where he was going? YEP! To the local 1/4 mile race track! And that was the end of Bill owning a 70 Judge. Would still like to find him one day too. Les


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

With 18 tickets, I hope you didn't let him drive! But, I bet he could drive the hell out of it and show you what the old girl really has.
That's some great stories, I would keep that car forever..


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive owned alot of cars. And Ive always thought, "if this car could talk, I bet it could tell some stories". Apparently yours does talk. You know more about that car than most ppl know about their car, unless they bought it brand new.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

David, was telling me when He & his Dad went to the dealership to buy. He got to take the Judge out on the test drive by himself. He was sure if Dad had been on that test drive he would not have ended up with it..... Good thing Dad was still doing some wheeling & dealing over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..Les


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

That is a great story. Thanks for sharing it. Everyone of our cars probably has some great stories. Your car had the rare opportunity to tell its.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agreeVery cool story!

If you don't mind me jumping in here, here's mine:

*How I Fell In Love with GTO's.*​
It was around 1968 or 1969, during the summer. My dad owned a small used car lot in the small Texas panhandle town were I was born and raised. I helped out during the summers and on weekends, going down early to open up the place, make sure all the cars would start, filing the paper work for sales transactions, running errands, and the like. We had a relationship with a local bank for customer financing, and one day our contact dropped by to ask if he might store a couple of bank repo's on our lot until he could decide what to do with them. It's good to be nice to the bank guy, so of course we said 'Sure! bring 'em on by." The "them" in this case turned out to be two GTO's: one a maroon '66, the other a '65 - both 4-speed cars. The '65 was that metallic orchid color, you know the one, it looked good for about a week until it oxidized. Then it looked like metallic puke. I was still fairly young, just barely in high school, and though I'd heard all the hubbub surrounding GTO's I'd never actually driven one. I usually just drove something "off the lot" and at the time, that was a '62 Ford Fairlane with a mighty 221-inch V8, "three on the tree", four-door sedan. The manual transmission was fun, and it was, embarrasing as it is to admit, the fastest car I'd ever driven. Well, since I had keys to the place a buddy of mine and I made plans to return late one night and test drive one of those GTO's. We chose the '65. Of course it was almost out of gas, and as we eased it off the lot I kept thinking about how much trouble I'd be in if we got caught, or managed to tear up a car we didn't even own. I was careful. For awhile. Leaving a stop sign at an intersection on a residential street in the middle of town, not far from the lot, my curiosity got the better of me and I dropped the hammer. Mercy! In about 1.5 heartbeats the tach needle swept past 5000 rpm and I grabbed second gear --- then third gear. We were rocketing down this residential street, winding out third, parked cars flashing past in a blur, well north of the posted speed limit for the highway (let alone a tiny residential street) with our eyes as big as saucers. Nothing, and I mean nothing, in my previous vehicular experience had prepared me for a car that would accelerate that hard in such a short time and distance. That's when I looked up and saw the rapidly approaching stop sign where that residential street tee'd into the main highway going through town. No way was I going to get that GTO stopped in time. We were in big trouble.  Well, I got on the brakes and locked up all four wheels. We slid through the stop sign, across all four lanes of traffic, and off onto the shoulder on the opposite side of the highway. By some miracle we didn't hit anything or anybody, and the car was still upright. As we sat there, with a huge cloud of dust and debris slowly settling down around us, for awhile all you could hear were two pounding heartbeats and the sound of that idling 389.

That's when I looked over at my buddy, sitting in the passenger seat, his face white as a ghost, and said, "I have _got_ to have one of *THESE!!!*". 

That's how I fell in love with GTO's.


My dad, in his wisdom, knew to keep my round butt out of a car like that though. I probably would have killed myself. A few years later, when I was still going through college and married, I found a 69 hardtop. I talked it over with him, and we bought it. It turned out to be the last car that he and I bought together before he died, and I still have it. With luck, it'll finally be back on the road again by next summer after I finally finish a 20+ year restoration project. Some day I'll pass it on to my son.

I still miss you, Dad.

My 1969 Pontiac GTO Restoration Project


Bear


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Bear, that's a great remembrance too... Thanks for sharing it. Anyone else want to jump in feel free!!!!!!!! Les


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Great stories! Bear, I just checked out your build link, nice car! You better keep the keys hidden to that car, baaadd ride!
I got my highschool 66 Tempest in 83 after my 71 Lemans Sport wreck--girl lane changed and took it out head on. Anyway, found the 66 Tempest with a 455 in it, was a 6 cylinder car and still had the rear end. I think it was a 1.50 gear, lol. It would burn the 1 tire for 1/8th mile!! Well, I took the car all the way up, speedo was on zero on the second time around, I say 150, but who knows. Anyway, stop light coming up in 1/2 mile, I hit the brakes and the non ribbed 4 wheel drums laughed at the thought of stopping and immediatelly faided!! I got it stopped or the light turned green, don't remember, saw my life flash before my eyes!! Then I put the 3.55 posi in the car out of my wrecked 70 and was the king of the street for the highschool crew with a 2 barrel! Spun a bearing in the car, went in the airforce and my mom sold the car for $100!!
Oh, and yes, I did go into the Airforce without a drivers liscense!!! Had 15 points against me, had to get it back after tech school. Two worst tickets were dropping load from vehicle, and Unreasonable and imprudent speed.
Now, 20 years later, have a 70 Lemans Sport and 66 GTO Cloan, life is good!


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Time to dig this back up for the new members!!!!!!!!Enjoy , Les


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Great story Bear, bet your son loves it as much as you and your father did, thats how these cars will stay alive.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

David called yesterday. Must have been bored with all the snow we have had in the last week with no fishing going on and the garage not warm enough work in.. Got the rest of the story. How many of you ever got a ticket fixed!! Back in the late 60's & early 70's if you had a friend on the force it could happen. David's Dad had a great friend that did that to the first 17. 

Finally on the 18th ticket the friend said whoa. Told the Dad we need to make him pay for this one and then David will know just how must these things cost!!!! Maybe it will slow him down. So David's Dad told David he was on his own for #18. Will David knew where the officer lived so he decided to run over and ask him hisself. Once he got there and asked for the favor he was asked if his Dad knew he was there, of course he said yes. 

Officer said wait right here and went to call the Dad. Of course once Dad found out he was over there he said kick him in the but and tell him to get home!..Les


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> David, was telling me when He & his Dad went to the dealership to buy. He got to take the Judge out on the test drive by himself. He was sure if Dad had been on that test drive he would not have ended up with it..... Good thing Dad was still doing some wheeling & dealing over it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..Les



Great story.

When I bought my first 1967 GTO in 1971, my Dad went with me to take it on a test drive. When I lit up the back tires, he tried to keep a straight face, but I could see a little smile. When we got home, my Mom gave my Dad all kinds of crap about letting me buy "that type of car." My Dad just smiled and told Mom it would be fine and he had that same little smile on his face. (It helped that I only got two tickets.) 

Good memories..........


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> Great story.
> 
> When I bought my first 1967 GTO in 1971, my Dad went with me to take it on a test drive. When I lit up the back tires, he tried to keep a straight face, but I could see a little smile. When we got home, my Mom gave my Dad all kinds of crap about letting me buy "that type of car." My Dad just smiled and told Mom it would be fine and he had that same little smile on his face. (It helped that I only got two tickets.)
> 
> Good memories..........


Good stuff, bet you were a happy camper!! Back in the day you could get away with murder, cops were way cooler.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

had a 73' Nova with a big sun super tach banded to the column shift auto...lost sight of speedo at around 45 (with tach in the way) and needle did not pop out other side of tach til around 85, needless to say the police did not find my Speed Limit Cushion acceptable as i got quite a few tickets in that car...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

great stories...thanks for sharing...Ah...a different time....
Bill


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, times were different in the 70's. A couple hundred CASH would usually "pay" for a ticket to not see court or your driving record....:cool

By '78 things had changed and there was no sense of humor in court when I was "given" 7 tickets for a 5 minute ride. Speed in excess of 130 mph was not looked on with a smile by the judge, especially when the officer testified that 130 was all the higher his certified speedometer went and I was pulling away "at a discernible rate"...:rofl:


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

OK Mitch, Guess it's time for me to fess up too. But you do have me beat!! My worst was 100 in a 30!!!!!! Yep spend the night in jail too. Oh for the good times again!!!!!!!!!!!!:willy::willy::willy::willy:Les


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ah yes, waiting in the holding cell with the drunks and criminals for the wife and lawyer to post bail and sign the release papers. One exposed toilet with no seat in the corner. I almost pi$$ed my pants waiting to get out and go to the first gas station....:willy:

I did get a bit of humor when the cop caught up with me in the hall after the hearing. He asked "just what the he!! I had for an engine in that car", cause with 25 years of being a cop, he had never seen a car evade him like that. I asked him if he was familiar with an LS6. His eyes got big and he said he'd heard about them but didn't know they were that powerful. I told him it wasn't stock either....:rofl:


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

That dang drunk was down here too. One of the criminal types told him to shut up or he would cut his throat. It worked for a while!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

FNG69 said:


> OK Mitch, Guess it's time for me to fess up too. But you do have me beat!! My worst was 100 in a 30!!!!!! Yep spend the night in jail too. Oh for the good times again!!!!!!!!!!!!:willy::willy::willy::willy:Les


Wow, that's fast! I had 70 in a 35, leaving the video arcade on a beer run. Had a hotty blonde sitting on the center console, lit em up leaving and kept it hammered.. Cop was across the street watching the place for stupidity, and I was it!! That was the unreasonable and inprudent speed. But it was in a Suberb of Madison, so didn't make it to my official record, hence 15 points when I lost my liscense. Last ticket was in Madison.. Put a lot of miles on my bike before I went in the Air Force!! Then I got pulled over on my bike for running a stop sign, lol.. Never spent the night in jail, but sure I was very close..


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just felt like sharing again, let some of the FNG's see if they can top 18 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol..... many years ago (actually more recently than I should probably admit).... I had gone "home" to arrange some medical stuff for my mom, getting her set up with one of those "Life Alert" push button call doo-dads. The nearest city where they and the service was available was an hour away from my home town. As luck would have it, the first one I got was "bad" so I had to drive back to swap it out. I called an old high-school buddy and asked him if he wanted to go with me.

At the time, my ride was a 1990 5.0 Mustang hatchback, 5 speed, 3.73 gears, underdrive pulleys, roller rockers, and some other goodies...

New call unit obtained and on the way back to my home town some time after dark, I decided to "demo" the car to my buddy and hammered it. I'd gotten out of the throttle and was coasting back down from speed.... the speedo needle was just falling back "through" 95.... when I went past a Texas Highway Patrol car. The lights came on and I knew I was had, so I just pulled over and waited. They did the usual drill of separating us and talking to us individually. I told him the truth about everything, including why I was back in town and what I was doing for my mom. They went to compare stories, and he came back - HOT! Somehow or another although I'd told him everything, he'd gotten it in his mind that I'd been trying to play on his sympathy and had been trying to paint a picture for him that I hadn't yet been home to see my ailing mother, that I was "rushing to her side" etc. etc. That wasn't what I'd said, but it was what he heard. Of course when he compared notes with his partner who'd talked with my friend, he then decided I'd been lying to him. During his angry tirade I tried to explain -- once. That didn't go so well, so I shut up and listened, said "yes sir" a lot, and signed whatever he put in front of me hoping he wasn't going to run us both in, or worse... 

Out by yourself in the middle of the night on a semi-deserted stretch of highway in the Texas Panhandle, no one around for miles, dealing with a livid officer --- well, mere survival suddenly becomes a higher priority than does "being right". 

Happily, we were permitted to go on our way.  I was sure thankful not to have encountered them a mile or so earlier at 130mph "or so", it would have been pokey time for Bear for sure... 

Bear


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmmm... guess I could start looking around. Haven't seen them in awhile but have 11 hard copies from the OHP around here somewhere. Never kept the city tickets. 18 hmmmph.... drop in the bucket. Sounds like amatuer hour to me. lol


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

facn8me said:


> Hmmm... guess I could start looking around. Haven't seen them in awhile but have 11 hard copies from the OHP around here somewhere. Never kept the city tickets. 18 hmmmph.... drop in the bucket. Sounds like amatuer hour to me. lol


 You know the Judge Is a orginal OK car. It may have passed you at so time with it's 1st owner.. :lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, I've got a couple.... that are safe enough to post on the internet. How I got my first GTO: I was at a wild party in the summer of '79, right after I graduated High School, and a friend of the host approached me and stated that he liked my motorcyle and would I be interested in trading it for his car? I asked what he had, and he informed me it was a '66 GTO with a 4 speed. I said that I reckoned that my Yamaha RD 350 was much quicker and faster, and thank you, but no thanks. Being very diplomatic, my new friend steered me outside to the "Goat", and insisted that I check it out. There it sat...everything an 18 year old kid could want: faded out silver original paint with pinstripe, jacked up with Hijacker air shocks to clear the Ansen slots with the fat, bias ply rubber.....4 speed, Mint black interior with a factory walnut shift knob with GTO crest, (I think it was this that got me hooked...that darn lucite-encased GTO crest), console, '67 junkyard 400 engine with exhaust leaks, High School graduation tassle hanging from the rear view mirror, and a 3.55 posi. Just as I was getting settled, he shot out from the curb and we sped/slewed up a steep hill, leaving twin strpes of rubber on the pavement through 1st, second, and 3rd gears, when we ran out of road at the top of the hill and shut it down. He let me drive it next, and I could not believe the power that this thing had....it pulled just as hard in 3rd gear as it did in first. It felt like it could tear your head off if you weren't ready.....we made the trade about 10 minutes later, and that night, I drove home in my "new" '66 GTO. I've never been without a GTO from that day, and that was my first car. The Blue Charcoal '65 that I still own is another one. I had just been fired from my job at one of those mass tune up shops for not overselling unneeded parts to customers. As I pulled up to the house (in my '66 GTO with the Mac toolbox sticking out of the trunk), I saw a "Penny Saver" newspaper on the front walk. Idon't know why I picked it up...usually I just threw them away. Anyhow, I opened it up, and there was the ad, jumping off the page: " '65 GTO 3 2's, 4 speed. $1200 OBO" I called up one of my car/partying buddies, and we drove out to a neighboring city that night to check it out. There it was: Shining dark blue paint, Ansen mags (Cragar copies), jacked up, Harley sticker in the back window, and a "Happiness is Coming" sticker on the glove box door. Sprouting out of a chrome console between two slashed blue bucket seats was the four speed Hurst stick with a Tee-handle that was installed at an odd angle. We knocked on the door, and were met bya biker, all tatted up and bearded, and missing his right arm. His name was Mark, and as we enjoyed a recreational smoke, he informed us that his ex had vandalized the interior of the car, slashing the seats and ripping the headliner. He said he had chromed a bunch of stuff on the car, and he shifted by holding the wheel with his knee while reaching over with his left hand. He said the previous owner blew the original 389 up at Baylands Dragstrip in 1978 or so, and that the car had a built 428 in it with the original intake. We went out to the car, which was low on gas, and Mark handed us a $20 bill, told us to drive it around, and check it out. He went back inside to watch television. In disbelief, my buddy and I took off in the GTO (which ran very strong) and put about $15 worth of fuel in it. It was the Hayward strip on a Friday night in 1982.....I'll just say that we tested the acceleration capabilities of the '65, and it didn't let us down. About an hour later, we returned to Mark's pad, and I peeled off 12 $100 dollar bills and handed them over. "You're not even gonna try to get me down on the price?" , he asked. "No. It's worth every penny". I still couldn't believe the generosity and trust this grizzled, one -armed biker had shown us. We drove off and that was that. The car had chrome hood hinges, wiper arms, heater box, pulleys, etc. etc. All that stuff is still there. 6 months later, I saw an ad in Hemmings for a blue '65 GTO grab bar. I called. The guy had an entire blue interior in his '65 GTO that had been hit hard in 1971 and stored inside. He was in Colorado. He shipped the whole interior out to CA by train for $200. So, I now had an original , mint interior. It's still in the car to this day. I put a 389 back in the car in '87 when I tore up the 428...a WT code I had picked up from a high school buddy in 1981 when he got rid of his GTO, which was a red '65 with a black top that was worn out. The 389 was built and went into my second '66 GTO, but that's another story!


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok. Being one of those FNG's I'll bite on the ticket issue. I don't believe I had 18 tickets with either of my GTO's but I by God got 12 in one day. Let me preface this story by saying that my Pop was always a Pontiac guy. Tempest, Lemans, Catalina etc... So I grew up with the brand in my blood. In early 1976 when I was 15 I purchased a non-running 65 Chevelle SS, worked on it, got it running, repainted it. Got my drivers license on my 16 birthday and had my own car and a pretty nice one to boot. (here is where we all say, "Man if I only had that car now.") One day I was cruising by Sears when I noticed this blue 70 GTO in the parking lot with a For Sale sign in it. I copied down the number and then went to a pay phone ( you guys remember them) and called the number. I got the guys wife who said he wasn't home, he was at work. At Sears no less. So in the store I go and find the guy. Talk to him about the car. He was the original owner. Bought it in 70 when he got back to the world after 2 tours in in the jungle. But now he had a wife, three kids was barely making it at Sears and as you may recall gas price were getting going off the charts. I could tell he thought I was just wasting his time but I waited around until his lunch break to do a test drive. When he saw my 65 next to his 70 I think he got the idea I was kind of serious. He drove. He did not let me drive it which was a really smart thing. Pure balls out power. 455 auto that just made the tire vaporize. I knew I had to have it. We talked numbers and I recall we settled on $3,000. I had a paycheck in my wallet, so I let him hold the paycheck until I could put all the cash together. I got busy and sold my 65 that day to a classmate who had been bugging me to sell it to him. Side note- Two weeks later my classmate zigged when he should have zagged and rolled the nice 65. Any way with that money, the paycheck, the money in my bank account I was still like $300 bucks short at the end of the day. So I waited for Pop to get home and played on his Pontiac loyalities to secure the bucks. Of course the old man had to drive me over there to take a look at the car to make sure everything was on the up and up. Funny thing is Pop wouldn't know a carb from a whale blow hole. And I know he didn't what a GTO was all about. So at the end of that day I was a GTO owning 16 yr old kid. And as I tell people now no 16 yr old kid had any business owning a car like that. 

So move ahead a few months. About 8:30am on a nice fall Sunday morning and I am out cruising the one ways. I get hooked up with a Mustang and a Challenger. The three of us are just beating the hell out of the road from light to light. We were taking turns as to who would be side by side at the light. This particular length of one ways runs about 7 miles through three cities. We started on the far western edge and headed east. We hit the eastern edge, turned around a headed west. We had a good mile and quarter from the one light to the next and man did we open them up. Now as we screamed into the next light we notice there is a cop sitting crossways in the the road....... Oh Sh$$$$$...... and in the rear view I see two squads roll in to blocks us. Really OH SH$$$$. So they bagged and tagged us right there in the intersection. I know I had multiple moving and equipment violations which added up 12. The cops then made us drive the cars in a line at about 20mph down to the station with the intention of impounding them until parents were notified and fines were paid. More OH SH$$$$. As luck would have it, I had just got an accommodation from the Police Chief for helping out an officer out when he was outnumbered by some guys while trying to arrest a drunk during a sporting event. So I actually had a real 'Get OUT OF JAIL' card that i was able to use. I don't know what happened to those other guys but they were still sitting there when I drove home at a ripping 15mph..

Man I miss that car. I sold it after my senior year and the kid who bought it from me blew the engine a couple weeks later...... I guess the moral to the story is don't buy a car from me..........


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jimmy The Greek said:


> Ok. Being one of those FNG's I'll bite on the ticket issue. I don't believe I had 18 tickets with either of my GTO's but I by God got 12 in one day.
> 
> So at the end of that day I was a GTO owning 16 yr old kid.
> 
> Man I miss that car. .........


Another Great Story.. Thanks for sharing!! Hey and Welcome to The Forum. Cool you made this your 1st post!!!!!!!!!!..


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Great Thread and a good read thanks for resurrecting it, I love the history and tales of car guys well... being car guys.  Being a little less experienced then some of you guys my first car was a 78 Monte Carlo the ultimate sleeper car, i got it for $300 bucks and it didn't run worth a squat, but I was 15 and had the bug to fix it. I got it home and found the guy had the firing order all mixed up it, put it in line and it ran like a charm. It was mean, an odd color it was a metallic jade with a white vinyl top and Keystone Classic rims on it, sat high in the back with some nice fat tires and smalls in the front as was the style, dual glass packs o the sound .

The car ran hard & fast but I just thought that was a normal chevy 350 turns out it developed a knock and I had to pull it. I ran the numbers and it was a 327 out of a corvette . The 350 I replaced it with never had the same punch. but yea it was a very unique car and at one time I think I hit 12 points on my license but i'll never forget the last time I was stopped in the car the cop made a point to tell me they know my car and are watching me it was almost a badge of pride... almost :rofl: 

I have always had an eye for the Pontiac's and have had three Trans Am's but this is my first GTO. What drew me to them was they are unique there's a million camaro's and chevelles out there, and the history behind the cars, they created/kicked off the Muscle Car Era . Just the Name GTO is cool, it alone makes people turn their head and look  older and wiser now hopefully if I ever get this thing done I can make some new memories, that wont cause my insurance to double of course :cheers


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

This isn't a story of how many tickets I got with my GTO, they were all "fix-it" tickets for loud exhaust, broken windshield, broken mirror ect.... This is the painfull story of my first experience with the power and torque of a Pontiac engine in a GTO. I first fell in love with the GTO when I seen the movie "My Science Project". The car was a red 68 with a (fake) blower. I would rewind the scenes with it hauling a$$, and dream. One day I would own a car like that. I built several plastic models of GTO's, and won some awards at local car shows. Then when I was 15, my dad traded a boat for a 1969 GTO with a four on the floor and a built 455 that the guy was making into a drag car. It only had the dash, a four point rollbar, and the two front seats for an interior. We got the lights to work so it could be driven on the street. I learned how to drive a stick in that car. One day we were out ruining a set of old tires when some guy in a Chevelle pulled up next to us and wanted to run. We told him to meet us on a deserted road out side of town were you go to race. It was only us there with street light to start us, my dad was driving so I stuck my head out of the passenger window and counted down. THREE, TWO,ONE, GO....THUNK!! I'm not sure what I hit my head on, the quarter window or the rollbar, but it nearly knocked me out!! I don't remember much of the race, I was told we won. Right then I said to myself "blah drool wawazat blah drool", which means, I gotta get me one of these! Sadly, the wife he had at the time wanted a Mustang so he sold it and bought a pink Playboy edition 65 Mustang. I hated that car! 
Then about seven years later, I bought my 69 from a pawn shop, got it running and started the frame off resto three ago. It is going to have a rollbar, padded this time.


----------

